

Twitter's problems are the result of architecture, XMPP may be the answer - tmarman
http://slashstar.com/blogs/tim/archive/2008/05/05/twitter-s-problems-are-the-result-of-architecture-xmpp-may-be-the-answer.aspx

======
anotherjesse
Twitter has been offering jabber/pub-sub to larger API consumers for a while
(most aggregators like tweetscan use it as their interface with twitter)

I agree with the premise that they should be using pub-sub for (most) api
clients, but twitter agrees as wel - and have been working towards it (hence
large consumers already using it)

------
tmarman
I'm not familiar with Tweetscan's specific implementation, but I would assume
they're just grabbing the public XML feed, no?

~~~
anotherjesse
nope - the aggregators/searchers/... run get updates via jabber

